# Peacock ~ Tinge of Orange on Dorsal Fin



## BLACK_AFRICAN (May 21, 2008)

Hi,

Anyone familiar with Peacocks that maybe able to identify this peacock.

Large 3" dark brown, with darker stripes and only a tinge of rust/orange along the tip edges of dorsal fin. It is dominant over 2.5" Eurekas in the tank. Likes the cave/territorial.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

It'd be best if we had a picture...


----------



## BLACK_AFRICAN (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Marduk, we gave him/her away today as the "unknown" started chasing the female Eureka peacocks & the sub dominant male who is bigger. "Unknown" was passive and the one who got chased until the med. size Lab. Perlmutt was removed then unknown tried to chase everyone except dominant Peacock.

It looked exactly like the Eureka females, but the body colour was not grayish like the other females, and had chocolate brown stripes instead of the gray stripes of the eureka. I believe the dorsal fin had a thin black line under the tinge of orange rust at the edges. Female Eureka has the same tinge but not dark choc. brown stripes

Any guesses?


----------

